# Performax Sliding Miter Saw



## b2rtch

How much of the dust does it capture?


----------



## dbhost

WOW. Looking at that saw, it looks an AWFUL lot like the HF 10"...









I bet if you and Bert set your saws side by side, you might find the difference is mainly the blade… I know on my 12" the OEM blade is ultra junk… But since I swapped in a Diablo 80T I am happy as can be with it…


----------



## b2rtch

This is why I wonder if I could use the adapter for the dust collection.
There is big difference, I paid $79.00 for mine ( on sale +20% off coupon)


----------



## b2rtch

I wonder why I cannot find this saw on Menards website. 
I am looking for the part number for the dust collection adapter.


----------



## Raymond

I can never find anything on Menards's web site. And yes they look identical. There appear to be some subtle differences. I downloaded the manual and will compair. I will report my finds tomorrow. I will get you the part number on the adapter. It actually captures most if not all the dust.


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you Ray


----------



## b2rtch

Ray, replace the blade insert with an home made zero clearance insert, you cuts will be much cleaner and also you could build a better fence.

http://lumberjocks.com/b2rtch/workshop


----------



## dbhost

The biggest difference that springs to the eye right away is the scale indicators. The one from Menards looks like a sticker with some pretty good contrast, the one on the HF is cast into the housing. The HF method seems more durable, but it can be a pain to read… And I can almost guarantee that the Menards saw comes with a better blade. They would REALLY have to work at it to produce a worse blade…

Please post any info you might have on that DC adapter… I might try one to see if it will fit on my 12"... Right now I am hauling out to the driveway and letting my neighbors enjoy my sawdust… Not my best plan ever…


----------



## Routerisstillmyname

http://lumberjocks.com/topics/1514


----------



## woodsmith1

I made the mistake of buying a Chicago Electric sliding miter saw and it was junk. Very sloppy side to side. Hard to set acurate angles. Just one persons expirience. I would maybe use it to cut 2 X 4s. Maybe!

Nice saw Ray! I'll have to introduce my wife to yours.


----------



## dbhost

I would assume that his wife got new stock from Menards, and not a 4 year old saw… The recall is on the older saws…

FWIW, I agree to a certain extent with woodsmith1, the older model, yellow motor housing equipped Chicago Electric sliders had a LOT of slop. I looked at them prior to me buying my 12"... My fusses with them now is a lousy blade, and some cosmetic shortcuts… And to a certain extent I am still iffy on these. But so far mine has been dead on accurate, and with a Freud blade cuts smooth as can be. I have heard of a lemon or 2 out there. Same can be said for the Jet, and even the Bosch sliders (although I bet the Jet and Bosch slider lemons are much rarer!).

Looking at the features of this Preformax, it seems to have some upgraded features the HF lacks. Specifically I am noticing the sliding fence, which is a very nice touch, as well as the stop block. Combined with the adapter for improved dust collection, and this saw has some very nice additions for sure…


----------



## b2rtch

you know what this saw really looks like, it looks like the one I bought from Norterntool and that I replaced with my first HF


----------



## Raymond

With out the dust collector or the bag it is like a volcano. Yes this is not the one that was recalled. I did some reasearch on that ant is was back in 2007 if I remember correctly. I am going to replace the insert as soon as I have time. It's interesting but this just goes to show that there really are very few tool manufactures, just a few with several lines. The look of my miter saw is unmistakeable almost identical to the HF and Performax is a division of Jet which asks the question where are these and other tools really manufactured?


----------



## Gene01

Other than the color and the splay of the feet, it's a twin to my new Triton, too.


----------



## b2rtch

This is guess, but I guess that at least 80% of cordlesss toools inthe world are made by one company based in Hong Kong named "one world technology which is part of TTI;
http://www.ttigroup.com/en/our_company

These dasy it is almost imnpossbile to know who makes what. FO rexample in the cadr industry the same paltfrom( chassis ) can be used by many differnt brands. 
Didd you know that Subaru made cars for Saab?


----------



## Raymond

Hi Bert, I checked the Manual last night and there are no part numbers, I could not even find a customer service phone number. I did take some more pictures. It comes with an adapter installed to connect to the dust bag. There is a second adapter that allows you to connect to a shop vac. I installed that and added the adapter pictured to connect to my dust collection system.









This is the standard adapter to fit to the dust bag








This is the adapter to fit to the shopvac








This adapter is available at Menards to adapt to the dust collector system. I hope my pictures make sence.


----------



## Raymond

Hi Gene, It does look very similuar to the Triton. Trition makes some nice looking tools. I will have to look at some of them.


----------



## b2rtch

Thank you Ray.


----------



## Raymond

Your welcome Bert


----------



## dbhost

Thanks for the detail pics! Without some sort of DC sucking the chips and dust away, these things spew a thick cloud of junk into the air…

I am not sure, but I suspect that a 2.5" shop vac fitting will just slip over the end of the dust port on mine. I need to check that out this weekend, IF LOML doesn't have all my time planned for me…


----------



## Raymond

DBhost, you have no idea how much this spews chips before it was connected I was cleaning chips for hours.


----------



## b2rtch

I shall try to connect my dust collector straight into this port just to see.


----------



## Raymond

How did it go Bert, were you able to connect it?


----------



## b2rtch

I did not yet try. 
I expect no problem to connect it but I do not expect it to pick up much dust.
One would need to design and to fabricate a guard similar to the blade guard with the dust collector hose on it to capture as much of the dust as possible.
If one wanted to do that this should fairly easy to do.
To insure a good seal around the part being cut, one would use like stiff brushes.
The biggest inconvenient I can immediately see is that one could not see the cut as he is cutting.


----------



## rwoods

i bought this same saw today at menards on sale 149.95 it seems to be a ok saw but havent try it out yet glad i found this now i know what to exspect RWoods


----------



## krag

I used mine for around 3 years - not a heavy user - a typical home shop - the laser only worked for a very short time - less than a year - now this weekend sparks flew out of it during a cut and the motor would not shut off. I'm not sure if I am going to fix it or go to a better unit.


----------



## pkjorlie

Looking to get one of these Performax 10" Sliding Miter Saw this weekend. I see this is a fairly old thread and that the quality of the Performax has improved over the last few years.
Anything has got to be better than making compound cuts my old Delta Sidekick frame and trim saw.


----------



## JimAspin2

Fast forward to August 8, 2022…has anyone purchased a current version of the Performax 7 1/4" sliding miter saw?
I can't find any reviews of it on YouTube at all…just one brief comment saying don't be afraid to buy it. ???


----------

